# increasing magnesium absorption



## nadinek (Jun 26, 2008)

Does anyone know of any "foods"-- not really minerals-- that will help increase the absorption of magnesium citrate supplements?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

don't take magnesium citrate. Switch to better absorbed forms like glycinate or taurate. I used to take mag citrate...when I switched, the difference was unbelievable.

However, if this is not an option for you, take mag. with...oh wait, foods....MMmmm

Don't take it with whole grains. This has phytic acid that will bind mag. 

As far, I really don't know. Maybe coconut oil? In case your malabsorption problems are due to candida albicans overgrowth.

But, if you're willing to try other supplements to increase absorption...

B-complex

Vitamin D3

Boron.


----------



## nadinek (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks B (sorry, couldnt remember spelling of name)... I guess I will try the glycinate then. I was thinking about starting vitamin D anyhow, so I should take them together? Shoud I take food with them or take them on an empty stomach? 

And do you know how much vitamin D should be taken... the rda I think is 400 iu but on oprah the other day a doc said women should be taking at least 800 iu?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Medium chain triglycerides (found in coconut oil) & the milk sugar, lactose enhance Mg absorption. 

400 is too low. I read articles about that, but I can't find them. Buy one that has minimun 1000 IU. I guess start with one a day and go from there.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081501.htm


----------



## nadinek (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks


----------

